# AGP Disabled

## Gentoon

Hello,

I am wondering if anyone can help me resolve an error I am having.

```

# cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/*

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       4x 2x 1x 

Registers:       0x1f000217:0x00000000

Host Bridge:     PCI device 1106:3116

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       4x 2x 1x 

Registers:       0x1f000217:0x00000000

Status:          Disabled

AGP initialization failed, please check the ouput  

of the 'dmesg' command and/or your system log file 

for additional information on this problem.

```

I've read this could be something to do with a memory option in BIOS. I have enabled "Memory Hole" to "15 - 16" which is the only option other than Disabled. When I do this, I am unable to boot Gentoo. (I get a few errors which seem okay to boot and later debug but it cannot then pick up my hard drive to continue booting.

My motherboard is.

```

# lshw | more 

    description: Desktop Computer

    product: KM266-8235

    vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.

    width: 32 bits

    capabilities: smbios-2.2 dmi-2.2 smp-1.4 smp

    configuration: boot=normal chassis=desktop cpus=1 uuid=1297F641-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFFFFFFFFFF

  *-core

       description: Motherboard

       product: Fx41

       vendor: Shuttle Inc

       physical id: 0

     *-firmware

          description: BIOS

          vendor: Phoenix Technologies, LTD

          physical id: 0

          version: 6.00 PG

          date: 12/08/2003

          size: 128KiB

          capacity: 192KiB

          capabilities: isa pci pnp apm upgrade shadowing escd cdboot bootselect socketedrom edd int13floppy360 int13floppy1200 int13floppy720 int13floppy2880 int5printscreen int9keyboard int14serial int17printer int10video acpi usb agp ls120boot zipboot virtualmachine

     *-cpu

          description: CPU

          product: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

          vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]

          physical id: 4

          bus info: cpu@0

          version: 6.8.1

          slot: Socket A

          size: 2100MHz

          width: 32 bits

          clock: 140MHz

          capabilities: boot fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

        *-cache:0

```

My graphics card is GeForce 6200.

Is anyone able to help me with this?

Many thanks.

----------

## ulenrich

What if you put a file exactly named at

/etc/udev/rules.d/99-nvidia.rules

```
# ACTION=="add", DEVPATH=="/module/nvidia", SUBSYSTEM=="module", RUN+="nvidia-udev.sh $env{ACTION}"

ACTION=="remove", DEVPATH=="/module/nvidia", SUBSYSTEM=="module", RUN+="nvidia-udev.sh $env{ACTION}"

```

I solved an issue by disabling /opt/bin/smi to run this way ...

----------

## nephros

Do you have AGP support compiled into the kernel and the agp module (if modular) loaded?

----------

## Gentoon

Thankyou.  :Smile: 

I have no real idea what I have done. I went back a couple of versions.

glxgears has gone from 50fps to 340fps.

I've re-added AGPGART back into the kernel. (Thankyou Nephros.)

However I'm still getting Status: Disabled.

I've heard this can cause preformance issues and that is what I am trying to avoid. It's a nice old system I have here and I'd really like to get it working.

```

~ # cat /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia.conf 

# Nvidia drivers support

alias char-major-195 nvidia

alias /dev/nvidiactl char-major-195

# To tweak the driver the following options can be used, note that

# you should be careful, as it could cause instability!! For more 

# options see /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-304.108/README 

#

# !!! SECURITY WARNING !!!

# DO NOT MODIFY OR REMOVE THE DEVICE FILE RELATED OPTIONS UNLESS YOU KNOW

# WHAT YOU ARE DOING.

# ONLY ADD TRUSTED USERS TO THE VIDEO GROUP, THESE USERS MAY BE ABLE TO CRASH,

# COMPROMISE, OR IRREPARABLY DAMAGE THE MACHINE.

options nvidia NVreg_DeviceFileMode=432 NVreg_DeviceFileUID=0 NVreg_DeviceFileGID=27 NVreg_ModifyDeviceFiles=1

alias char-major-195 NVdriver

options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

options nvidia NVreg_SoftEDIDs=0 NVreg_Mobile=2

#options nvidia NVreg_NvAGP=1 NVreg_UseVBios=0

#options nvidia NVreg_EnableVia4x=1 NVreg_EnableALiAGP=1 NVreg_ResmanDebugLevel=3 NVreg_EnableMSI=1

```

```

~ # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version 

NVRM version: NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  173.14.39  Wed Nov 27 14:55:50 PST 2013

...

```

----------

## nephros

Phew, it's been a long time since I battled this. I used to be quite fluent - funny how quickly you forget things. 

I know nvidia.ko has a blacklist for certain chipsets and will not enable AGP (or not full 8x AGP). Should be findable in the README of nvidia-drivers as well as dmesg.

Also, depending on chipset, nvidia will require the in-kernel AGP, or its own built-in AGP driver to be used. One or the other could cause the /proc line to show up as Disabled (but working). Check dmesg, it probably will say something about that. 

For a start I'd disable all of the module options in case they play a role there. Also, SBA and FW can cause stability issues and will not improve performance really.

Then re-add them one-by-one after checking the README/HOWTO to see if they are required.

----------

## krinn

 *Gentoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/*
> 
> ...

 

Instead of guessing and tweaking everything, why not start to look at "WHY" it is disable ; this message tells you the answer to "WHY" might just be right into your dmesg.

----------

## Gentoon

Krinn:

```

~ # grep "agp" /var/log/dmesg

[   11.434198] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

```

I am unable to find any information when I exclude agpgart from the kernel.

I have looked.

Nephros:

I will have a look now. I have tried the inbuilt agp and without. Both says it is Disabled. If I use the 304 drivers (It says the 334 are too new for me and won't work with my graphics card. I believe I have tried - I've tried so many things and the driver won't load.) I get a slower preformance than if I use the 173 drivers.

I will check the readme's now but dmesg doesn't seem to say anything. I will also try disabling all the module options now.

----------

## krinn

 *Gentoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ~ # grep "agp" /var/log/dmesg
> 
> ...

 

Why grep agp ?

the message is from nvidia drivers, you should seek nvidia driver message (so NVRM and grep it with -A2 or -A3). Or just read dmesg instead of grep.

And if you a recent nvidia driver (i'm not sure 173 will do), then nvidia messages are in /proc/driver/nvidia/warnings/

 *Gentoon wrote:*   

> I have looked. 

 

We cannot guess that if you don't tell, and from what i see, even you are now telling me you have look, i'm not sure you have look with open eyes  :Smile: 

----------

## Gentoon

```

~ # dmesg | grep "nvrm" -i -A3

[   12.341476] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  173.14.39  Wed Nov 27 14:55:50 PST 2013

[   12.601829] udisks-part-id (1092) used greatest stack depth: 5980 bytes left

[   13.041682] device: 'wlan0': device_rename: renaming to 'wlp0s10'

[   13.042088] systemd-udevd[1090]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp0s10

```

I thought you might mention it, after I check agp I checked for "nv" -i.

173.14.39 has the warnings folder.

```

~ # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/warnings/* 

The NVIDIA graphics driver tries to detect potential problems

with the host system and warns about them using the system's

logging mechanisms. Important warning message are also logged

to dedicated text files in this directory.

```

----------

## Gentoon

```

~ # dmesg | grep "nv" -i -A3

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem ...] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem ...] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem ...] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem ...] reserved

--

[    0.021834] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem ...] (12288 bytes)

[    0.022075] kworker/u2:0 (14) used greatest stack depth: 7448 bytes left

[    0.022116] bus: 'workqueue': registered

[    0.022124] device: 'workqueue': device_add

--

[    2.592597] bus: 'pci': add driver sata_nv

[    2.592671] bus: 'pci': add driver sata_promise

[    2.592745] bus: 'pci': add driver sata_sil

[    2.592821] bus: 'pci': add driver sata_sis

--

[    4.966185] rtc_cmos 00:03: alarms up to one year, y3k, 242 bytes nvram

[    5.003412] driver: '00:03': driver_bound: bound to device 'rtc_cmos'

[    5.003492] atkbd: probe of serio0 rejects match -19

[    5.003497] bus: 'serio': driver_probe_device: matched device serio1 with driver atkbd

--

[   12.039574] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[   12.039586] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[   12.340408] bus: 'pci': add driver nvidia

[   12.340442] bus: 'pci': driver_probe_device: matched device 0000:01:00.0 with driver nvidia

[   12.340446] bus: 'pci': really_probe: probing driver nvidia with device 0000:01:00.0

[   12.340700] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[   12.341348] driver: '0000:01:00.0': driver_bound: bound to device 'nvidia'

[   12.341392] bus: 'pci': really_probe: bound device 0000:01:00.0 to driver nvidia

[   12.341476] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  173.14.39  Wed Nov 27 14:55:50 PST 2013

[   12.601829] udisks-part-id (1092) used greatest stack depth: 5980 bytes left

[   13.041682] device: 'wlan0': device_rename: renaming to 'wlp0s10'

[   13.042088] systemd-udevd[1090]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp0s10

--

[   23.553278] bus: 'acpi': add driver NVIDIA ACPI Video Driver

[   24.560233] device: 'i2c-0': device_add

[   24.560265] bus: 'i2c': add device i2c-0

[   24.560274] PM: Adding info for i2c:i2c-0

```

----------

